# 6 Squirrels with Tails Tangled



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...-tangled-together-rescued-wildlife-officials/

L & O


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

".........I kid you knot.........."


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok, I get helping them out, but they are going to perform surgery on some of them because their tails are damaged? Heck, I’ve seen more than one with half a tail or no tail at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Wallywarrior said:


> Ok, I get helping them out, but they are going to perform surgery on some of them because their tails are damaged? Heck, I’ve seen more than one with half a tail or no tail at all.
> .....


My thought was that this was done to give a new vet some surgery experience.

L & O


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

take em outta the gene pool


----------

